# Coastguard Tug



## Galley Boy (Jun 14, 2005)

Any news on what happened to the ETV,Klyne ??? up in the Shetlands,just caught the last of TV news Monday,nothing in paper I could see.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The Klyne tug Anglia Sovereign ran aground on the island of Oxna, 10 miles W of Scalloway on the night of 3 September an a SSW wind Force 6 - 7. Mayday isued and 13 non-esential crew taken off. The remaining crew managed to refloat her and she headed for Scalloway with a 15 degree list. She has arrived at Scalloway but there is some pollution concerns.

Fred


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

She has, allegedly, dumped 200 tonnes of diesel into the sea, but this has now been mostly collected. There is, apparently quite a bit of damage to her, bilge keel ripped off, big gash along bottom, bulbous nose knocked in quite a way, damaged rudder and prop, but the engine room and steering gear room are dry. She is supposed to be going to Holland for repair later this week and is expected that repairs will take 5 months.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

She is now in Rotterdam for repairs and according to the Shetland News, the Skipper who was in charge of her on the night she went aground was charged on tuesday at Lerwick Sheriff Court with having more than three times the legal limit of alcohol on his breath whilst in charge. He is also facing 4 other charges.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Yep she is now at Damen ship/dock yard no.6, here seeing towing by RT Magic.

Photo:©Nico Ouwehand
Name:Anglian Sovereign
IMO No: 9262742 
Call Sign: VQGD6 
Type:Ocean Going Tug
Sub.Type:Anchor Handling
Built:5/2003
Builder:Yantai Raffles China. 
Length:66.03m
Beam:15.50m
Draught:6.2m. 
Eng.:Wartsila
Bollard Pull:180t. 
Flag:UK
P.o.R.:Lowestoft. 
Owner:Klyne Tugs (Lowestoft) Ltd
Address: 4-6, Whapload Road, Lowestoft UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

A fine advertisement for the vessel's owners and not too good publicity for my old employers of 22 years, the MCA!!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Anglian Sovereign*

She's expected to be back on station in about a fortnight. The repairs went quicker than expected.

Oscar Charlie will have his playmate back! (Thumb) 

Best wishes.

Coastie.


----------



## errolsmith (Sep 26, 2005)

She is at Anchor Kirkwall Bay as we speak.
She is due to take over from the Anglian Earl as ETV around the 27th.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Jolly good! Are the "Holyhead crew" back aboard her yet?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Now back on station as Northern Isles MCA ETV (Emergency Towing Vessel, MCA three letter acronym for a TUG!)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

See:-
http://www.shetlandmarine.com/2006/05 Oil & Shipping/coastguard_skipper_admits_he_was_drunk.htm


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Just read the report and it is a sad case Coastie. Bloke lost his career and reputation because of drink. The irony is that the vessel was intended to protect us from oil pollution and ended up spewing the stuff all over when it pranged!

Lesson to all in there!

Brian


----------



## Makari (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got back from a day out in my work/pleasure boat. Anglian Sovereign berthed in Scalloway, back on station. When the grounding happened last year the harbour waters and approaches off Scalloway were rainbow coloured and the smell of diesel was overpowering for approx. two weeks, luckily it was deisel and not heavy oil, photo attached, taken 1hour ago. Mac


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Too right Benjidog, it is a shame also, VERY embarrasing for the MCA!

Makari. I've seen aerial photos of Scalloway harbour with the rainbow sheen in the water. A colleague of mine lives on the rise out of Scalloway and could hardly live with the smell when that happened. Nice piccy though, some of my fellow townsfolk are duty crew on her currently. (They were not aboard her when she had her "mishap")


----------

